# Steak vs Chicken



## stronger4ever (Feb 25, 2011)

Go!


----------



## jagbender (Feb 25, 2011)

chicken vs steak - Anabolic Steroids, Bodybuilding Discussion Forums - Steroidology

That question is like asking a fisherman what is the best lure to use.  100 answers  not all wrong.

eat both variety is good both have the pluses.  I can only eat so much chicken and a good steak is really satisfying.  chicken gets boring.

Chicken breast ot thighs?? 

Prime rib or Filet Mignon  


Both have a wide variery of fat levels


opening a big can of worms   Have fun!


----------



## Snarff (Feb 25, 2011)

Neither 

Turkey!


----------



## gorilla21 (Feb 25, 2011)

TURKEY i love .  chicken digest faster than steak. although i still like steak the best in offseason.  precontest strictly chicken and fish for me.


----------



## klc9100 (Feb 25, 2011)

gorilla21 said:


> TURKEY i love . chicken digest faster than steak. although i still like steak the best in offseason. precontest strictly chicken and fish for me.


 
what kinds of fish? i eat alot of tuna, tolapia & cod. do you have any other suggestions?


----------



## Work IN Progress (Feb 25, 2011)

Easy question.  If I had to choose one or the other for sheer enjoyability, bring on the muthafuckin beef.


----------



## MDR (Feb 25, 2011)

work in progress said:


> easy question.  If i had to choose one or the other for sheer enjoyability, bring on the muthafuckin beef.



x2


----------



## suprfast (Feb 25, 2011)

I've never heard anyone say, "Chicken, It's what's for dinner."

Beef all the way.


----------



## Hell (Feb 25, 2011)

Work IN Progress said:


> Easy question.  If I had to choose one or the other for sheer enjoyability, bring on the muthafuckin beef.



Agreed!

I eat way more chicken and fish when Im trying to lose weight so when I have been bulking these past 3 months it was a 1lb steak 4-5 days a week for calories, protein and the deliciousness...


----------



## jagbender (Feb 25, 2011)

klc9100 said:


> what kinds of fish? i eat alot of tuna, tolapia & cod. do you have any other suggestions?


Salmon  good Omega's


----------



## CruisinMags (Feb 25, 2011)

chicken all the way!


----------



## Work IN Progress (Feb 25, 2011)

Anybody who picks chicken over steak (and fried chicken dont count) is either GHEY, Homeless, or full of shit. lol


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Feb 25, 2011)

chicken-cutting with low fat
chicken-bulking

steak-cutting with low carbs
steak-bulking

either or doesn't matter..

ya' Dig?


----------



## vortrit (Feb 25, 2011)

Work IN Progress said:


> Anybody who picks chicken over steak (and fried chicken dont count) is either GHEY, Homeless, or full of shit. lol



lawl!

Steak all the way! I'm having chicken for dinner though. Not really thrilled about it.


----------



## stylus187 (Feb 25, 2011)

klc9100 said:


> what kinds of fish? i eat alot of tuna, tolapia & cod. do you have any other suggestions?


 What if it smells like fish but taste like chicken!!! pussy the other white meat!


----------



## Work IN Progress (Feb 25, 2011)

I had ghetto ass turkey burgers and some flavored rice deal.  I wasnt impressed.


----------



## gtbmed (Feb 25, 2011)

I actually prefer pork to both, but I like beef more than chicken.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 25, 2011)

I wish I didn't read this before dinner. I think it made the chicken even worse.


----------



## DIVINITUS (Feb 27, 2011)

Beef is too general...I would take chicken breast over most beef, depends on cut.  Top 5 meats for me.

1. Fillet Mignon
1a. Salmon
3. Turkey Breast
4. Shrimp
5. 93% Ground Beef/Chicken Breast (tie)


----------



## suprfast (Feb 27, 2011)

Filet is boring.  Really lean, flavorless piece of beef.  No filet is ever just served as is.  It normally has a sauce that accompanies it.

If you want flavorful beef a nice grass fed ribeye is the winner hands down, cooked to a beautiful medium-rare.

Now if we said chicken vs ground beef, id take the chicken.  

kris


----------



## Built (Feb 27, 2011)

suprfast, you know how to eat. 

I had steak and eggs for breakfast this morning, with homemade cornbread drizzled with honey. 

Besides, beef gets all the best slogans: 
Beef. It does a body good. 
It's what's for dinner. 
Nothing else is beef.
And let's not forget "Where's the beef?"


----------



## Work IN Progress (Feb 27, 2011)

Built said:


> suprfast, you know how to eat.
> 
> I had steak and eggs for breakfast this morning, with homemade cornbread drizzled with honey.
> 
> ...



I thought it was "MILK"  It does a body good.


----------



## suprfast (Feb 27, 2011)

Work IN Progress said:


> I thought it was "MILK"  It does a body good.



I think it is, "BUILT does my body good."

If you ever thought a piece of chicken breast looked tasty, slap yourself.

Check out this 26oz ribeye I indulged on.  Yes, I said 26oz.  The one on the left was 10oz for comparison reasons.


----------



## Built (Feb 27, 2011)

Work IN Progress said:


> I thought it was "MILK"  It does a body good.


Shit. Well it SHOULD have been "BEEF". 


suprfast said:


> I think it is, "*BUILT does my body good*."





suprfast said:


> If you ever thought a piece of chicken breast looked tasty, slap yourself.
> 
> Check out this 26oz ribeye I indulged on.  Yes, I said 26oz.  The one on the left was 10oz for comparison reasons.



Gaaah that reminds me of my last trip to Edmonton. DAMN but that city knows how to serve a steak.


----------



## GMO (Feb 27, 2011)

Both...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 27, 2011)

Steak.... hands down. Suprfast said it best. No one gets excited looking at a fleshy piece of chicken breast. But a nice marbled piece of steak.... MMMMM buddy!

I disagree on the filet mignon accessment. Pine Club in Dayton OH, Stonewood Grill in Bradenton FL, or even Ruth's Chris steakhouse, all have incredibly tasty filet mignon, no sauce and melts in your mouth.  

In my diet I try to cycle red meat (steak, roast beef, ground beef), salmon, chicken breast, pork, and the occasional garbage proteins like sausage, pastrami, pork roll, ham, etc.


----------



## Ark94 (Feb 27, 2011)

I am posting this on behalf of myself, and my mom.

How do you make a boneless skinless chicken breast taste good? how do you cook it?

We normally cook it on the stovetop, but today tried in the oven wrapped in tinfoil.

It just tastes VERY VERY dry in the inside...not really dry, but tasteless, like it sucks. Is there a way to change that? make is juicy or something?


----------



## suprfast (Feb 27, 2011)

Ark94 said:


> I am posting this on behalf of myself, and my mom.
> 
> How do you make a boneless skinless chicken breast taste good? how do you cook it?
> 
> ...



Its chicken  breast and is very very lean.  If you want to keep it moist you have to monitor it and don't over cook it.  Get a good thermometer and pull it when you hit 160-165 F.  It will continue to cook after you remove it.  If you pull it when you hit the overrated USDA chart it will cook past the 180 they recommend and it will be dry.  

Now to make it taste good??  Everyone is different.  Sometimes I just pan sear it and finish in the oven.  Cook it all the way on the stove top throw it in a sandwich.  A million ways to cook this versatile protein.  If you want to keep it moist try this one.

Wrap it in bacon and throw it in the oven.  Cook until 165F.  Remove the bacon if you are worried about the fat and eat.

Another popular approach would be brining the chicken before you cook it.

If all else fails, get another mom to cook you dinner


----------



## Built (Feb 27, 2011)

I like poaching it while still on the bone. It comes out a lot more moist that way. You can leave the skin on until after it's cooked. 

Boneless-skinless, I pound between sheets of saran wrap, then panfry quickly on a nonstick pan with a little bit of butter and garlic, and whatever seasonings I'm in the mood for.


----------



## Ark94 (Feb 27, 2011)

suprfast said:


> Its chicken  breast and is very very lean.  If you want to keep it moist you have to monitor it and don't over cook it.  Get a good thermometer and pull it when you hit 160-165 F.  It will continue to cook after you remove it.  If you pull it when you hit the overrated USDA chart it will cook past the 180 they recommend and it will be dry.
> 
> Now to make it taste good??  Everyone is different.  Sometimes I just pan sear it and finish in the oven.  Cook it all the way on the stove top throw it in a sandwich.  A million ways to cook this versatile protein.  If you want to keep it moist try this one.
> 
> ...



I'll tell my mom and we'll give it a shot, see how it turns out next time we cook/make the chicken 

But.... i think im going to stick with my mom cooking diiner... her food is fucking awesome.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 27, 2011)

suprfast said:


> Its chicken  breast and is very very lean.  If you want to keep it moist you have to monitor it and don't over cook it.  Get a good thermometer and pull it when you hit 160-165 F.  It will continue to cook after you remove it.  If you pull it when you hit the overrated USDA chart it will cook past the 180 they recommend and it will be dry.
> 
> Now to make it taste good??  Everyone is different.  Sometimes I just pan sear it and finish in the oven.  Cook it all the way on the stove top throw it in a sandwich.  A million ways to cook this versatile protein.  If you want to keep it moist try this one.
> 
> ...








this is awesome and takes about 20 minutes alltogether. if you're cooking brown rice start it ahead of time.

heat some olive oil in a big skillet on the stove at a fairly high heat. 

cut the chicken breasts into long strips about a half inch thick throw them in the pan along with several peppers cut in strips. we use yellow, orange and red ones 

and a couple cups of your favorite non trippin mushrooms. 

saute a few minutes then add a mixture of teriyaki sauce and concentrated orange juice to taste. add some almonds if you like.

cook till almost done and add basil to taste. finish cooking serve over rice.


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 27, 2011)

steak  chicken gets to old fast


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 27, 2011)

as in not fresh or tired of it?


----------



## N_I_C_K (Feb 28, 2011)

Steak all the way.


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 28, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> as in not fresh or tired of it?


 tired of it! kind like fucking same pussy for few months


----------



## suprfast (Feb 28, 2011)

[QUOTE=ontopthegame85;2201960]tired of it! kind like fucking same pussy for few months[/QUOTE]



Maybe its you, When you Fuck the 9 lives out of it.

The same woman never gets old.  Maybe you should try experimenting.  I'll bang your girl and you can watch.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 28, 2011)

ontopthegame85 said:


> tired of it! kind like fucking same pussy for few months



lawl!


----------



## tigger1 (Mar 3, 2011)

boiled chicken cutting..
steak and lean burgers bulking...and some good chicken dishes.


----------



## suprfast (Mar 3, 2011)

that has to be the worst answer ever.



tigger1 said:


> boiled chicken cutting..
> steak and lean burgers bulking...and some good chicken dishes.


----------



## zoco (Mar 3, 2011)

Work IN Progress said:


> Easy question.  If I had to choose one or the other for sheer enjoyability, bring on the muthafuckin beef.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Mar 3, 2011)

Steak

I grilled 1# Ribeyes last Sunday and will be doing it again this weekend.   IMO it doesn't get better than a Ribeye due to the cut and the marbeling.

I eat chicken at work because frozen breasts on the Foreman work fine.


----------



## Nedster (Mar 3, 2011)

From the 2 choices I'd say Chicken !
But my personal favourite is Venison !!!


----------

